# Bush's Biggest Mistake



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Bush made a mistake with the war!

This came in email. The author is Anonymous.

IMO, liberalism has murdered the American spirit.

President Bush did make a bad mistake in the war on terrorism. But the mistake was not his decision to go to war in Iraq .

Bush's mistake came in his belief that this country is the same one his father fought for in WWII. It is not.

Back then, they had just come out of a vicious depression. The country was steeled by the hardship of that depression, but they still believed fervently in this country. They knew that the people had elected their leaders, so it was the people's duty to back those leaders.

Therefore, when the war broke out the people came together, rallied behind, and stuck with their leaders, whether they had voted for them or not or whether the war was going badly or not.

And war was just as distasteful and the anguish just as great then as it is today. Often there were more casualties in one day in WWII than we have had in the entire Iraq war. But that did not matter. The people stuck with the President because it was their patriotic duty. Americans put aside their differences in WWII and worked together to win that war.

Everyone from every strata of society, from young to old pitched in. Small children pulled little wagons around to gather scrap metal for the war effort. Grade school students saved their pennies to buy stamps for war bonds to help the effort.

Men who were too old or medically 4F lied about their age or condition trying their best to join the military. Women doubled their work to keep things going at home. Harsh rationing of everything from gasoline to soap, to butter was imposed, yet there was very little complaining.

You never heard prominent people on the radio belittling the President. Interestingly enough in those days there were no fat cat actors and entertainers who ran off to visit and fawn over dictators of hostile countries and complain to them about our President. Instead, they made upbeat films and entertained our troops to help the troops' morale. And a bunch even enlisted.

And imagine this: Teachers in schools actually started the day off with a Pledge of Allegiance, and with prayers for our country and our troops!

Back then, no newspaper would have dared point out certain weak spots in our cities where bombs could be set off to cause the maximum damage. No newspaper would have dared complain about what we were doing to catch spies.

A newspaper would have been laughed out of existence if it had complained that German or Japanese soldiers were being "tortured" by being forced to wear women's underwear, or subjected to interrogation by a woman, or being scared by a dog or did not have air conditioning.

There were a lot of things different back then. We were not subjected to a constant bombardment of pornography, perversion and promiscuity in movies or on radio. We did not have legions of crackheads, dope pushers and armed gangs roaming our streets.

No, President Bush did not make a mistake in his handling of terrorism. He made the mistake of believing that we still had the courage and fortitude of our fathers. He believed that this was still the country that our fathers fought so dearly to preserve.

It is not the same country. It is now a cross between Sodom and Gomorra and the land of Oz. We did unite for a short while after 911, but our attitude changed when we found out that defending our country would require some sacrifices.

We are in great danger. The terrorists are fanatic Muslims. They believe that it is okay, even their duty, to kill anyone who will not convert to Islam. It has been estimated that about one third or over three hundred million Muslims are sympathetic to the terrorists cause...Hitler and Tojo combined did not have nearly that many potential recruits.

So...we either win it - or lose it - and you ain't gonna like losing.

America is not at war. The military is at war. America is at the mall.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Great post!!!

This is what I have been saying since the war started. Just not so eloquently.

If we go to war we need to go into it to win!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> IMO, liberalism has murdered the American spirit.


Perhaps liberalism is the result of a dying American spirit.

And it's going to get worse. As a biologist what catches my eye are things like the average height of French men is about and inch or two less because of Napoleon. He was a little dork that admired tall people. At least that's what the history books say, but I have a theory that he hated them. Anyway, you had to be over six feet to be in his army. You guessed it he killed of the tall gene pool.
How does that relate to today. Simple, look at the people who are in the military. They poses the attitude that our ancestors did, but they will be the ones to get killed while the limp wrested little pansy is shopping for a new pink shirt at the Mall. He may even have a latte while he is at it. All the while saying how he supports the soldiers but voting for people who support a veteran disarmament bill. Those people are to violent to own firearms you know. 
Liberalism isn't simply murdering the American spirit, it is torturing it to death.

We have become a nation of instant gratification. Our news comes in 30 second bursts, because the average American can't concentrate for a full two minutes. That's also why they can't grasp a theoretical conclusion based upon multiple truths. We have become week of mind and self indulgent. If everything isn't rosy it's someone else's fault. If you kill someone it's because your mother spanked you. We are at war, because Islam doesn't like Bush. It has nothing to do with a religion that doesn't like men in skirts, women turning their unborn into garbage, movie success that depends more on nudity than a good plot, etc. If Islam takes over America you know who will suffer? Not so much the conservatives as the liberals. Try getting an illegal abortion with an Islamic government. They will not take you to the hospital if they catch you. They will take you and your doctor , slap you up against the wall, and put a bullet through your head. No trial. And the liberals worry about a poor terrorist in women's underwear.


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

Yea, no kidding, Its probably more like the country that that coward *DIDNT* fight for when it was his turn!

Bush + Cheney = *Chickenhawks*


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Redlabel
Good post. I often think about the way this country is headed and I just cant rap my mind around it. The way liberals want everything handed to them so they dont have to work for anything drives me nuts. Its a shame that it takes tragedies like 911 to bring this country back together. For a brief moment every one walked around with there heads held high shoulder to shoulder. Then when it got to be hard work the liberals turned there backs on us again. True Americans build and the liberals nock it down. :eyeroll:


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

I can take no credit other than making a copy. It was taken from an email I received and the original author is either anonymous or unknown. It came from someone I met on one of the marine websites I have been perusing since my son left for boot camp. I've been a bit melancholy since he left, and we really look forward to going to his graduation.

Hunting has not been the same without him this fall, and hopefully we get in a couple of days chasing pheasants after his graduation.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

> For a brief moment every one walked around with there heads held high shoulder to shoulder.


That brief moment ended when Bush lost site of what truely needed to be done.....GET OSAMA BIN LADEN. Instead we were cohersed into supporting him going into Iraq which we have later learned was truely about oil according to Greenspan.

This country unified when we went to afghanistan, but IMHO the work hasn't gotten done and if we would have the same military support in the hunt for Osama as we did in Iraq, that guy would have already been hung from the rafters.

Yet as we all sit her and type trying to blame it on one group or another, the lead terrorist himself is somewhere hiding all the while Bush continues to tell us "please be patient with Iraq". I am tired of the same speech over and over again and many other American's are as well.

I see Osama is asking Pakistan to revolt against the US now. He is the key to terrorism. LET'S GO GET HIM!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> LET'S GO GET HIM!!


OK, I'm for it. Pick me up at 4:00 am tomorrow. By the way, where are we going.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Well I dont want to argue the war that topic has been beaten to death but your wrong about the Pakistan thing.

Al-Qaeda leader Osama bin Laden declares "war" on Pakistani President Pervez Musharraf in a new message to be released by the network's media arm, according to an Islamist website on Thursday.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

plainsmen wrote: 


> OK, I'm for it. Pick me up at 4:00 am tomorrow. By the way, where are we going.


I think he was my taxi-cab driver in Washington, D.C. about 2 months ago. I couldn't relax for the whole trip to the airport.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

live2hunt said:


> plainsmen wrote:
> 
> 
> > OK, I'm for it. Pick me up at 4:00 am tomorrow. By the way, where are we going.
> ...


I hope if one of our guys gets him in their crosshairs they don't waste the taxpayers money on trying to capture him and put him on trial.

Ya, been to DC. Thought I fell asleep on the plane and landed in a foreign country. Of course I feel like that along Lake Superior's north shore drive too. Hike permit, camp permit, picnic permit etc. Maybe I was just born 100 years to late. I would rather shoot my lunch than order a latte and tofu.


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

ShineRunner said:


> Great post!!!
> 
> This is what I have been saying since the war started. Just not so eloquently.
> 
> If we go to war we need to go into it to win!!!


I agree the left can't surrender fast enough to make moveon.org happy.


----------

